“You're posting too fast–please slow down.” Is there a one submission/day limit? - bookofjoe
======
PaulHoule
I had this happen to me after I posted something the admins thought was
boneheaded and they were right. I promised not to do it again and I got
restored.

------
mtmail
"Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send it
to hn@ycombinator.com."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

That said there's users submitting 10+ pages per day so I don't believe
there's a fixed limit.

------
LeoSolaris
It is likely an anti-bot rate limit. It is likely a limit of one submission
per five minutes or something.

